# استخدام ادوات الملتقي (المشاركة في المنتدي والتعامل مع المواضيع )



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الموضوع للمشرف ابو الحلول  
اطرحه هنا للفائدة 

*السؤال تكرر >> ما هي طريقة إضافة موضوع جديد..* 

* طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏*

* شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات*

* شرح الطريقة السليمة للبحث الأمثل عن المعلومة في الملتقى...*

* شرح طريقة التبليغ عن المشاركات السيئة*

شرح لطريقة تقييم الأعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب   ‏ للمهندس رااااكان 

* كيف نستفيد من الصور المرفوعة على النت؟؟* 

* شروط التسجيل و المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

* ملتقـى المهندسـين العـرب في كل مكان.. هو كذلك، ونسعى للأفضل بمعونة الله... ‏*

* مهم جداً للاطلاع.. إلى كل مستخدمي الفورشيرد... القانون لا يحمي (غير العارفين) *​


----------

